# System hangs when enabling radeon power management

## blakawk

Hi folks !

I am facing a problem since a week now when enabling radeon power management following KMS Power Management Options. I have two radeon HD 6770 on my system in crossfire configuration, but on Linux I only use one of them (the first one on the PCI bus).

When I switch the GPUs using the low profile, randomly, my system hangs. The problem is that I have nothing ! No kernel panic, no logs, really nothing. I tried everything, adding hard and soft lockup detection in the kernel did not help, I also enabled nmi_watchdog without success, tried kexec and kernel crash dumps either. I am getting to the point of booting the kernel using kgdb/kdb over a serial connection...

As radeon guys on the IRC #radeon channel seems to be muted on this point, I would like to know if anyone here can lead me through a way to help debugging this problem, as the consequence of staying in default power profile make my GPU "burning" around 70°C...

I can provide as many information as possible, and here is a little summary about my configuration:

 - Gentoo sources 3.2.0-r1,

 - in-kernel radeon module with KMS enabled,

 - ~amd64 keyword.

Many thanks for your help.

[edit] Fixed the GPU model name [/edit]Last edited by blakawk on Mon Jan 09, 2012 11:10 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## DaggyStyle

remove the xfire config and try, radeon doesn't supports xfire

----------

## blakawk

 *DaggyStyle wrote:*   

> remove the xfire config and try, radeon doesn't supports xfire

 

The xfire is ignored by the radeon driver, the two cards are seens as independant cards by the kernel. Anyway, I already tried with only one card plugged in, same problem.

----------

## DaggyStyle

I'm not familiar with gpu you've mentioned, also I cannot find any reference to it.

please post dmesg and lspci -v output.

----------

## blakawk

 *DaggyStyle wrote:*   

> I'm not familiar with gpu you've mentioned, also I cannot find any reference to it.
> 
> please post dmesg and lspci -v output.

 

Ooops sorry... it's an ATI HD6770 "Evergreen" using JUNIPER firmware. I'll post the output you requested when i get back home tonight.

----------

## blakawk

Hereafter are the logs:

Xorg.0.log.bz2

dmesg.bz2

config.bz2

lspci.bz2

Many thanks for your help.

[edit]Forgot the lspci -v output[/edit]

----------

## DaggyStyle

from what I can see, you cards are from the 6XXX series, try to verify what is the level of pm in that chip in the kernel.

----------

## blakawk

 *DaggyStyle wrote:*   

> from what I can see, you cards are from the 6XXX series, try to verify what is the level of pm in that chip in the kernel.

 

How do i do that ?

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *blakawk wrote:*   

>  *DaggyStyle wrote:*   from what I can see, you cards are from the 6XXX series, try to verify what is the level of pm in that chip in the kernel. 
> 
> How do i do that ?

 

search the kernel mailing list or the relevant sites or ask in the radeon chat room

----------

